# Old School Sires with frozen semen still available......list



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Thought it might be interesting to see if we can get a list going of some of the great dogs that are deceased that still have straws outstanding.

I'll start.....

Texas WB Cocky Two Stepper
Code Blue (I think there is one left)
Code Red 
Fordland's Bored Out Ford
Espirit's Out of the Woods


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Trumarcs Raider, the sire of Honcho....


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Tim West said:


> Trumarcs Raider, the sire of Honcho....


I didn't realize AI was OK with the AKC that long ago...were some people farsighted enough to collect semen even though it wasn't approved for use at the time in hopes that the AKC would some day allow it??


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

FC AFC Rebel With A Cause


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Tim West said:


> Trumarcs Raider, the sire of Honcho....


Not calling you out BUT,,,1970's frozen and chilled sperm??? I think (always a dangerous thing) Nick Elam DVM was one of the first in this field in retrievers, and that was in the 1980's

Trumarc's Raider is way old school....

I'm probably wrong, they say the memory is the first to go.............


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

HuntinDawg said:


> I didn't realize AI was OK with the AKC that long ago...were some people farsighted enough to collect semen even though it wasn't approved for use at the time in hopes that the AKC would some day allow it??


AI was OK but both sire and dam would be living. I think today it's called side by side breeding.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Maxx did okay as a sire.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

FC AFC Chena River Chavez..at least two straws..and they are on the market..also included the release to use them..were originally purchased from Dr Ferucci but not used...even Kippy has offered so there may not be many if any left...and no I do not have them...have only acted as a go between for the owner of them


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Hawkeyes Candlewoods Shadow, I think...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

West winds bold tiger


----------



## Gill-T (Aug 1, 2011)

FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH “Cuda”


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

The Raider semen did/does exist. Fred Benners had some. I think he tried to use some of it about 2 years ago, but not sure if it took.


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know if you would consider him old school, but I was told Lean Mac had some left? True or not, I do not know.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Tim and Mike are indeed correct...Raider does have straws left. My source is pretty solid.


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

Prize has some out there somewhere. Puchased a pup from his breeding a year ago.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

2xNAFC Ramblin Man I believe has limited frozen available


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

jollydog said:


> Tim and Mike are indeed correct...Raider does have straws left. My source is pretty solid.


That's cool. Like I said I was unaware that the technology existed (and was used on dogs) in the 70's 

Thanks, Randy


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

I think but not for sure that there is some from wilderness Harley to go. it would be pretty cool if there was some left from tank.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Gill-T said:


> FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH “Cuda”


I must miss the litter ads cause I rarely, if ever, see Barracuda Blue as a sire.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

1996 NFC FC AFC Storm's Riptide Star


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

I think FC/AFC Wilderness Harley To Go. I remember Jack Vanbogarten saying he was keeping straws for his kids college fund. They were very young at the time.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*I had heard there was one straw left on Abe. Also, old school FC-AFC Dust Devil Rendezvous has straws, Dr. Ed might be able to confirm but one of a few Percy sons with semen still available?

Aaron*


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

A few have not been checked on recently but were available a few years ago…
2XNAFC 2XCNAFC Ebonstar Lean Mac
NFC AFC Five Star General Patton
NFC AFC Maxx’s Surprise
CNAFC CFC FC Aces High III
NFC AFC Abe’s Ebony and Ivory
FC AFC Dare to Dream
FC AFC Blackwater Rudy
FC AFC Hilltop’s Hayseed


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

JusticeDog said:


> 1996 NFC FC AFC Storm's Riptide Star


Word on the street is Rascal may sire a litter in the near future.... Bitch maybe out of a very productive breeding???


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone know any Goldens to add to the list?


----------



## Baby Duck (Jul 14, 2005)

Fc AFC painters major motion.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Goldens:

I heard a while back about some frozen on Moll-Leo Cayenne that was going unclaimed at a storage facility. I'm not sure if it was destroyed since they wanted a small fortune for it (the unpaid storage fees back many years).

Emberain Better Believe It, MH *** OS
Fc-AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II FDHF OS (not much & not for sale)
Raggedy Raging Typhoon, CD, MH, WCX, CCA
Pine Run's Top Gun, CD, MH, *** OS
High Times Run'n The Roost, UD, MH, *** OS


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

I wish there was some Snake Eyes Double or Nothin, but technology wasn't around then.


----------



## Riptide (Jan 10, 2013)

Any information on the Rascal potential litter?


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

sapitrucha said:


> I wish there was some Snake Eyes Double or Nothin, but technology wasn't around then.


Apparently the technology was around.... Trumarc's Raider DOB 1970, Snake Eyes 1975...


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Riptide said:


> Any information on the Rascal potential litter?


I don't know anything I just noticed a recent post here on RTF that Rascal seamen was available..

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...-96-NFC-AFC-Storm-s-Riptide-Star-frozen-semen


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Gill-T said:


> FC AFC CFC CAFC Barracuda Blue MH “Cuda”


I was told otherwise, but then again, that's me.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Rnd said:


> Apparently the technology was around.... Trumarc's Raider DOB 1970, Snake Eyes 1975...


Someone in Houston began freezing canine semen in the late 70s, Raider was collected about 1980.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Rnd said:


> Word on the street is Rascal may sire a litter in the near future.... Bitch maybe out of a very productive breeding???


Hmmm, I know of a recent FC AFC CFC CFAC all time high point derby dog that happens to be Chocolate....

That would be interesting

by way purely speculation, no known information.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

RailRoadRetrievers said:


> I was told otherwise, but then again, that's me.


2 years ago there were ~9-10 vials of Cuda, less of Ryder; I've seen 3-4 litters since then; assuming same amount that weren't advertizes or didn't take...I doubt there are any left, if there are they are being saved for something special.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't blame them one bit, those two are something special


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Don't know about labs, but there are still some straws left for Surf Breaker (Chesapeake) who was whelped in '72. Every now and then you will hear of a litter whelped by him.

T. Mac


----------

